# Need advice on two ebay motors..



## CTF (Mar 23, 2012)

First is a Prestolite MTL4001 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MTL4001-Pres...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2557e44bcf

Second is a GE 5TB1341B17 bi-directional pump motor
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RAYMOND-GE-D...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ec3d0c59

Would be for a small car project, ~2000lbs (maybe a civic?), would like highway speeds.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CTF said:


> First is a Prestolite MTL4001
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MTL4001-Pres...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2557e44bcf
> 
> Second is a GE 5TB1341B17 bi-directional pump motor
> ...


Hi CTF,

I'm not too excited about either. The Prestolite is the better of the 2 IMO. It is 7.2" dia. Cut gear on drive shaft and spline on rear for brake. Might be a short comm and 4 brush. Series wound and reversible.

The GE is not a pump motor. It is a traction motor, series wound and reversible. 9 inch dia. But short stack and small comm with 4 brush and bad ventilation.

The 7 incher is probably stronger than the 9. Prices seem on the high side. I'd keep lookin' 

major


----------



## CTF (Mar 23, 2012)

major said:


> Hi CTF,
> 
> I'm not too excited about either. The Prestolite is the better of the 2 IMO. It is 7.2" dia. Cut gear on drive shaft and spline on rear for brake. Might be a short comm and 4 brush. Series wound and reversible.
> 
> ...


Thanks major for the info and quick reply. I tried finding all that info you just gave me, without success. I couldn't even find the dimensions online. How do you find your info? How can you tell it has a short/small comm?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CTF said:


> Thanks major...


You're welcome. I used to work with that stuff in a former life  I was taking a guess about the GE because its appearance is so close to some other brands used by Raymond on reach trucks. It is kinda like a motor-on-wheel as opposed to motor-in-wheel. So it had a clearance issue with the ass end and was tapered on the casting restricting the space for the comm.


----------

